# Thank you @Andre and all the DIY'ers



## SergioChasingClouds (22/1/18)

Hi all,

I don't usually post much but always use the forum for helpful insight from the experts.

With that being said I think it would be wrong for me to continue browsing without giving a special mention to someone that has opened up a new door (not too sure if it's a good or bad thing yet) to my vaping experience!

I received a DIY kit from a couple of buddies for Christmas and was super excited!
I've been talking about making my own juice for a while but never came around to doing it. There was always something else to buy rather than 10ml concentrates!

But seeing as though I had this kit, I decided I should give it a shot!
Boy was I overwhelmed by the amount of information Google had on this topic! I almost ran away due to the shear amount of knowledge it seemed one had to have to begin making your own juice.

So I decided to browse the forum (as I usually do when bored at work...actually I do it when not bored at work too...wow I just realised I spend alot of time just browsing! *starts new thread about spending too much time on ecigssa*). Anyway prior to me receiving my kit, hardware was as low as I went down the list. But alas, I dug a bit deeper (Or went a bit lower) and found these gems:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/ 

To date I have mixed 2 recipes found on this forum and another found of ELR. 1 of which is still steeping and the others tasting exactly like the authors said they would.

I'd like to thank @Andre for all the work put into these DIY threads. I know I don't know you and have never spoken to you directly but thank you sir! But also a big thank you to all DIY enthusiasts for all your posts, tips & tricks and of course recipes. Thank you all for sharing as much as you do and for being so humble about it!

Keep it up everyone and hopefully one day I'll share a recipe that I can be proud of for all of you to enjoy! Till then...keep the bakery recipes updated please!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 12


----------



## rogue zombie (22/1/18)

@Andre has been a massive help in our DIY community.

After having a good 2 year head start on him, I still learn much from him. His tireless and relentless researching/testing has been hugely beneficial to our DIY community.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (22/1/18)

I have been saying all along that if anyone deserves a DIY medal then it is @Andre .
This guy has so much knowledge that it would be a sin to let it go by unrecognised. 
@SergioChasingClouds .... well done to you for giving recognition.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/1/18)

KZOR said:


> I have been saying all along that if anyone deserves a DIY medal then it is @Andre .



And of coarse yourself, if you don't have one already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (23/1/18)

Thank you @SergioChasingClouds, @rogue zombie and @KZOR for the kind words, much appreciated. I am just a small cog in the machine of awesome members that makes this forum's DIY community ultra special, and but an average mixer at that.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------

